# Our very own talented Julie's treasures!!



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm going to post some of the wonderful treasures I bought from Julie at Nationals but I have to do it in 4 posts because my computer won't let me load more than one pic. at a time. I used to be able to do more but each time I select a new picture it eliminates the previous one. So bear with me and let me do all 4 before you comment. You're gonna love, love, love these!!
Carole
This is the toy box! She only had one and I saw it first!! Lucky me!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Carole, are your files too big?*

I can only put one in if they are large. I send myself an email with them and that makes them little, then I put them on my desktop, then send them.

You are a Mac person too right?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Almost looks just like your three!*

How lucky!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Here is the RLH sign. Julie had it attached to a stick but I couldn't take the stick on the plane so I had to remove the 2 parts. I put it on the palm tree in my backyard!
Carole


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I want one!*

Wow! I love it!

When can we come visit? I want to meet your puppy! Maybe at the new club in San Diego if I can ever get down there!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OK, now this is a leash holder. It says "walk?"
Carole


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

And lastly, this is not from Julie, it is from Omar the jewerly maker. I've been asked to post a picture of it. It's a great necklace!
Carole


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, Carole, you really made out! What neat things you got that show how much Havs mean to you. They are great. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Linda, I also send them to myself in an email and then drag them into iphoto. I used to be able to do them all in one upload process but for some reason it just stopped doing it.
Yeh, they do look like my furkids, it was just perfect for me!
Carole


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Julie, your items are beautiful!!!! I *love* the leash holder and the RLH sign.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Carole - It was great to meet you this weekend. Thanks for posting the pictures. I love the toy box and the RLH sign. I really regret not buying the RLH sign. I love that necklace!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Carole you made out!*

Cute stuff! I'll bet your babies are glad you are home though.

I sometimes have a hard time with downloads too. Funny eh?

Julie looks sort of like how I imagined her talking to her on the phone, only cuter! She should put one of those nice pictures as her avatar! I want one of those purses! They really look like havanese!

Ah Carole, I went to Costco and had some money for my birthday so I bought a labradorite necklace and earrings. Not as cool as a havanese necklace, but they supposedly protect you from negativity!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Marianne, I loved meeting you in person! I wish we didn't have to wait so long for next year! You are coming to San Francisco, that's not a question, hehehe.
Carole


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I've already started working on DH about next year. I thought maybe we'd plan a family vacation out there (but I'm not sure if I want them to come ).


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Marianne, I certainly hope you will come out to California next year! With Izzy!!

Carole, you are an amazing shopper. I think I will follow you around next year as you visit the vendors. You have quite an eye! And you picked up some really amazing things! Carolina and I went by Omar's later on and she was trying to show me the pendant you bought...but I think you bought the only one of that medium size. I love how you mounted the RLH on your palm tree!! :hug:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Michele, Your little Julian is so adorable. I love your avatar with him in the sink. Isn't being a grandma wonderful?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Carole, thank you for posting Julie's treasures. I have really wanted to see them. 

Julie, you ROCK! these are great. I especially love the RLH in progress sign.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Julie,
I love your artistic creations.
Are you going to take orders?
I'm interested in the leash holder.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I bought calendars from Julie's booth and a cute Hav magnet and note cards that I'll post photos of. I really wanted an RLH sign but couldn't fit it in my suitcase.  Next time I'll be bringing a larger one for sure! Since Carole beat us all to the toybox we'll have to try to talk Julie into making some more for us. Everything Julie made was lovely, she's so talented!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Carole, everything you bought was beautiful!!!! I can't possibly pick which one was the best, so I can see why you bought all of them.
Gina


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carole, thanks for posting pictures of your treasure. I loved th RLH sign. 

Julie, you are so talented. I enjoyed seeing all your artistic creations. 

Hope to see you all in SF next year.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Great art and ingenuity , Julie is a so talented.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Those are great -- I can see why everyone was commenting about them. Carole should get the Nationals Shopper of the Year award!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

tabby2 said:


> Those are great -- I can see why everyone was commenting about them. * Carole should get the Nationals Shopper of the Year award!*


ound: As one who's shopped w/her, I agree, she's a great one!

Carole~ When I saw the pic of the toy box I thought you'd had Julie make a custom one for you and were just picking it up there. It totally looks like it's Vinnie, Lulu and Gabby's likenesses!

Julie~ You are one talented lady, for sure! :hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

luv2havs said:


> Julie,
> I love your artistic creations.
> Are you going to take orders?
> I'm interested in the leash holder.


Me too Julie!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Carole, you have bought some beautiful things!! Oh wow, I have to make it down to Nationals next year. I am also working on DH too 

Julie, you have super talented!! OMG, I am in LOVE with all of your art and especially that leash holder! Wow.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie, if you are taking orders, I must have an RLH sign!! We already have a couple of cute yard signs and we are always on the lookout for more. 

Your items are beautiful. I love the toy box. How big is it?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

omg-------a special thread? :redface: I am just seeing this for the first time since returning.We got home last night and my kids are in school today for the first time....you guys are so sweet...I think I'm getting cavities!ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

luv2havs said:


> Julie,
> I love your artistic creations.
> Are you going to take orders?
> I'm interested in the leash holder.


I probably will be taking orders soon.....for leash holders,bags etc.I just haven't even had time to unpack and catch up on sleep yet. I have had very little sleep for months actually and need to kinda "re-group" abit. Ask the attendees---ound: I couldn't make change,I had a glass of wine and migraine meds and lost the last evening hanging out with the forum members in Leeann's room because it literally knocked me out. When I woke though---I felt better then I had in months!!!!:redface:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Julie...I've told you ~ you have soooo much talent. I love all your items and especially the leash holder. I'm happy for you that you got to go to Nationals. Rest up because I think you will have orders heading your way. Oh, drink a glass of wine each night....for health and sleep.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Julie is very talented and I love her stuff. I so enjoyed spending time with you Julie and espeically the last night, even though we didn't get back to our rooms until 3:00am!!! and I had to be up at 6:00!!! Oh well, national has never met one gets sleep, just the opposite and I LOVE IT FOR THAT REASON too many great people and great conversations.

Glad you made it home safely,


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*So Julie, what did you think of all the havanese?*

I know this was your first "show"...so what did you think of all of the flavors of these gorgeous dogs? Isn't it amazing?

So much good stuff...and your kids are in school already? Some here go back next week, and Alana the week after that.

If you want a website, let me know! My sister-in-law has one that Perry did for her and she no longer does shows...she sells more on the web! Just a thought for a talented lady...

Glad you are home and getting some rest. Next year I will come and we will meet in person!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just LOVE that toybox. SOOO freaking cute, Carole, you are lucky you saw it before me!  I woulda snatched it right up.

I'll have to get some pictures of my Julie loot. The bag, magnet, oh..and the Havanese Note cards are SOOO darling! I had to have two boxes of those, and then a few calendars. The other stuff I wanted was already gone when I got there *sigh*


Julie, enjoy your much needed *break*. you have been busting your butt to get ready for this show for months now, have a glass of vino..or two, or three and pop some pills! ound: (Excedrin..that is!)

Tired? Our flight came in Sunday around 3, I was home by 4, in bed "reading" by 4:15....asleep by 4:30 and I slept til Monday morning! LOL (minus getting up around 6 to order a pizza for the kids and crashed right back out!) I can't remember the last time I slept for like 15 hours straight! I think its just being in a hotel, its hard to sleep in a strange place..

XO~


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I'll have to get some pictures of my Julie loot. The bag, magnet, oh..and the Havanese Note cards are SOOO darling! I had to have two boxes of those, and then a few calendars. The other stuff I wanted was already gone when I got there *sigh*


Kara I was saying the same thing at work today and guess what I did when I came home LOL Here are a few other pictures of Julie's amazing stuff.

She had 2 different sizes of magnets.
View attachment 24820


View attachment 24821


I also love these note cards, each package had 5 of each card in it. 
View attachment 24822


View attachment 24823


View attachment 24824


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

A closer look at the amazing work done on the purses she made. The little swatch of checker fabric is to show what fabric is used on the inside.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I walked away with the cutest most adorable sweater dog (you can see them in the dog bed on the table) and two pins. I LOVED all of Julie's stuff. She was by far the best vendor there, IMO. Here's a picture of her amazing booth.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

The "toy box" was actually something that could be used for anything, I just chose to use it as a toy box. It is the size of a normal window flower box. Julie said she made the cutout of the 3 dogs with the intent of making it a headboard for a doggy bed. After pricing out the framing and mattress for the bed she decided it wasn't cost effective so she added this box to the headboard, hence the reason for just one.
It would be a darling doggy headboard but just the "headboard" alone is heavy. I would imagine she would have to have a hefty price on these, plus hefty shipping, if she made them.
Did I tell that right Julie? lol.
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I got the same magnet and notecards that Leeann has, I got a sweater Scooter too! I really want an RLH sign and a toy box though!!! (HINT, HINT...)

Julie-A shot of tequila helps sometimes. :evil:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, rumor has it that Julie is really into Silver Patrone! :wink:

Ryan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

My human boys are enjoying the two sweater dogs I came home with too! "Scout" is on my younger son's bed right now 

I love my Hav magnet too! On my fridge!

Julie, you are amazingly talented. Thank you for all your creativity and hard work...and for using your talents to celebrate the Havanese breed! :hug:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Julie, your stuff is great. You need to trademark it so no one steals your Neezer style. Open an online store and start raking it in.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My purse!!  I see my purse in Leeann's picture, it is the white one with the blonde and cream Havey on it  Can I just tell you, Julie...I have had a compliment every where I go on that purse? I've been carrying it since Chicago and the nurses and NP at my doctor's office on Tuesday morning were fussing over it and wanted it.....Last night, I took my son out for a cherry coke slurpee and the 7-11 clerk (a GUY) told me he liked it and I'm pretty sure he wasn't gay..well, IDK....he could've been but my Gay-dar wasn't going off even though he wanted to talk about my handbag. ound:....and then the airport, a few compliments there.

I did get the coffee stain out of it too, lol....it was on the handle and I just about had a fit, but it came out. 

You should definitely copyright it, Julie...I think if you copyright online it is $35 (I just copyrighted something a few months ago and it was really quite easy) Oh...but wait......Yeah...maybe "someone" was making that long before you.  ound: Just so you know, and you know.....ahem......cough cough. ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I need a Hav purse. Julie, you need an eBAY store or an online store! Rest up and give it some thought......


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Julie, 

Marija's sister was pissed that we did not get her one of your purses! haha.. Marija's mom really likes and uses her's now!

Ryan


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmmm, an ebay store! That sounds good!
Carole


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I will have --in the future-- at least one box toy box similiar to Carole's. It is here all cut and ready to roll,I just ran out of time due to a quilt complication....but I will for sure have 1 more. It was actually made to be a grooming box,but it would be an over-sized one for sure!:laugh: I figured I'd take it to Chicago and people could decide what to do with it.

I also have this design done for a bed,as Carole stated. It is cute as a bug's ear,however---I had my heart set on it having the large "bun" feet that furniture has on it(okay--go look at your couch--if it has big kinda squished wooden circles as feet,those are called "bun" feet,much like a cinnamon roll)......I almost had heart failure when I saw the price of those feet! So----I have 2 beds that I'll figure out something on in the future. I also knew that there were going to be beds in Chicago and I wasn't to have anything another vendor had....so I wanted to respect that....but I'll post those beds when I have a chance to finish them up.

Right now I have lapel pins available in blk/wh + cr/wh + sable-type coloring + a new chocolate that is beautiful. Those are 10.00 shipped

I have the magnets someone posted .... those are in 2 sizes a 6x8 and 4x6 a pair for 15.00 shipped

Notecard sets-(my original artwork) set of 10 w/envelopes. Each set contains 5 of 2 designs (a logo dog face / running hav in flowers) and the other set (a logo dog face / three dogs with a vine border). Those are 10.00 set shipped.

I also have a few leash holders and a few purses I'll post in the proper catergory soon.

Custom orders----if you have a special request or spoke with me in Chicago give me a little time yet---I'm trying to quickly figure out what to do about my sewing machine situation.Thank you.

This other stuff is ready to roll if you are interested.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Julie,
> 
> Marija's sister was pissed that we did not get her one of your purses! haha.. Marija's mom really likes and uses her's now!
> 
> Ryan


That is funny Ryan!!!! I'm glad she liked it....I still have a few if you want to get Marija's sister a "get over it" gift.ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> I need a Hav purse. Julie, you need an eBAY store or an online store! Rest up and give it some thought......


I need a computer savvy person I think.... It certainly isn't me! ound:

Where is that oldest son of mine?:bolt: He knows all the stuff,but catching him with down time is hard....(remember being 21?) ound:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Julie-ebay is easy peasy. They have tutorials and will walk you through it all.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I would suggest Etsy over Ebay, personally. I like their system and it seems a more handmade friendly place. It's very very easy to set up and I can totally help you with it, Julie! The site is etsy.com if you want to check it out.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Julie! alternate to real furniture legs... I have a dresser I wanted to put legs on and of course I didn't know you could buy furniture legs...so I was poking around home depot and found roundish pine or oak finials like you would put on a fence post. I used them upside down as legs, added those those floor protectors to give them a flat surface to stand on... the dresser is still standing. I painted them, but you could stain them.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Julie, I made a dog bed a couple of years ago and also was stunned at the price of bun feet (and I was just making it for myself and not for resale!!). I found some wood drapery finials (much, much cheaper) and placed them with furniture pads underneath and I think it turned out cute. I'll see if I can find a picture and post it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah-I have used finials and things such as that...I just wanted big-oversized bun feet you know? They have such a cute look on things....but I'll have to go a different route I'm sure. 32.00+tax in feet is not what a customer will understand,you know?


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Julie- found the pics.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's beautiful Jocelyn!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Oops- just saw your post that you don't want to use finials. I have a couple more ideas. see if you can find a local woodworker (or student) with one of those "turning things" (don't know what they're called) that will make some for you or make some from clay and paint and fire-they would look really cute and I don't think they would be hard to make.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is cute Jocelyn. Very cute. I suspect I will do some more searching and maybe just lots of sanding to get the look I want.LOL.

The turning thing is a lathe. I have wanted one a long time..lol.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

How bout using the giant size Kongs?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Julie your stuff is awesome...i will be private messaging you for some orders.....thank you for sharing your talents with us!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Julie- yes, a lathe!!!! I love watching people take a chunk of wood and in a few minutes it turns into something so cool!

Did I see you post that you now have pins in a chocolate havanese?? Can you post a picture? I think I'll need one


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow Jocelyn, that bed is a beauty , 

Julie, if there must be feet, let there be feet! LOL. I'm totally amazed with your ability to perfect so many different crafts. Woodworking looks like so much fun (but hard!) ~~~~

XO~


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> And lastly, this is not from Julie, it is from Omar the jewerly maker. I've been asked to post a picture of it. It's a great necklace!
> Carole


Carole,

I meant to mention this! I have this same necklace from Omar but its on the slide chain thingy and I get SOOOO many comments on it when I wear it, it is a must have for any crazy-dog/havanese lady  I do love it, and this year she was so nice and offered to clean it up for me because it had tarnished a little bit.

~Kara


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I got a Hav necklace too, mine is much smaller but I love it!


----------

